# Pizza in the Rec Tec QView



## bunnyq (May 11, 2016)

Turned leftover smoked chicken into a very good for a first try BBQ Chicken Pizza! :yahoo:

Set the pizzacraft stone on the 680 and set it to FULL, which is setting the temp to 550 then pressing the up arrow once more.













image.jpeg



__ bunnyq
__ May 11, 2016






It got up to 554, no noticeable smoke.













image.jpeg



__ bunnyq
__ May 11, 2016






I made my homemade dough, assembled the ingredients: hot sweet sauce, thinly sliced red onions that I soaked in ice water to take the sting out, smoked chicken tossed in a bit of sauce to keep it moist, mozzarella, and minced cilantro. 













image.jpeg



__ bunnyq
__ May 11, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bunnyq
__ May 11, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bunnyq
__ May 11, 2016







I pre- baked for 5 minutes then topped. Baked for 17 minutes, will go 20 next time. 

The crust was well baked, crisp on the edges with a good chew. No smoke flavor. I may pre bake on a lower temp then whack it up to get a touch more of a woodfired taste next time. It's going to be fun practicing.


----------



## gearjammer (May 11, 2016)

Good looking pizza, it is fun experimenting isn't it?

Nice smoker too.

         Ed


----------



## dukeburger (May 11, 2016)

Looks delish! Nice job!

Points


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2016)

That sure is a good looking pizza!

Great job!

Al


----------



## mikesmeat (May 13, 2016)

That looks great!  I think I need to break out my pizza stone and try one on my grill.  I think mine only goes to about 500, but I think that should be warm enough.


----------



## cosmo4u (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks Great!

What size stone are you using?

I just ordered a rec tec 680 and was thinking of getting the 15 sqaure inch pizzastone


----------



## rferguson (Jun 29, 2016)

Bunny Q,

    That looks marvelous. You know if you want more smoke you could get the amazen tube in 12in. I believe they are a sponsor for the forum you should check that out to cook at high temp and still get some smoke. I have the Rec tec aswell and picked the tube up for that reason.


----------

